# What to make with a Marine print fabric?



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

My father-in-law was a Marine and has many mementos around. I found a 'Marines' print fabric at my local crafts store....but I can't think of anything to make for him for Christmas out of it. Any thoughts? He already has pillows on the couches.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I used it to make a twin size quilt for the Marine in my life.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

how about a wall hanging?
maybe you could get some of his pics,for ideas, or items and include them, 
one of those picture quilt type wall hanging.
good luck with your project whatever you decide


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

How about a fabric covered storage box for his photos? Use an old boot box or shoe box. Either will work great.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the ideas...I'm going to stop down the fabric store and purchase the fabric tomorrow! 

I think I might make him a few things now!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Couple days late here, but that's never stopped me from offering ideas before!

the quilt thing would be great. (lap quilt, shoulder quilt...I'm always cold around the shoulder area when I sit to watch TV...). The covered box would be fab, (and unique) as would the wall hanging (you could even include some photos on the hanging or something of the like).

does he cook? You could create an apron for him. even if it's lightweight cotton, you can quilt it to canvas perhaps..or denim like stuff. Place mats (again, quilted to another fabric if it's lighterweight fabric). Along with the photobox idea, what about a covering a scrapbook/photo album?

A vest! (is he the kind of man who wears a vest?) If you make it reversible, with a satin type back, I think that would be really cool.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh wow! He DOES cook! An apron would be great! Thanks so much for mentioning that!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

My neighbor makes her husband really neat underwear with interesting prints.

PQ


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

PonderosaQ said:


> My neighbor makes her husband really neat underwear with interesting prints.
> 
> PQ


I don't suppose you have pictures? 

ah well....probably not.

I wish I could get my SO to wear shorts instead of tighty-whiteys. I have some lovely purple/green/yellow paisley print left over from the 70s


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Boxers...

kwiksew has an amazing pattern... I make them about 3 or 4 inches longer for my 6+footers, but the fit is perfect and a great way to use novelty fabric for a man in your life to actually use...

dawn


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I like to do pillow cases for the bed.. I have even sent some overseas to our soldiers & sailors..my son is in the Navy..and the cases are really a big hit!..maybe an idea for your guy..??
Maxine


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm really late, but what about PJ bottoms


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Car quilt? We always have a smaller type blanket or quilt in our vehicles, especially in the winter. The rest of the time they protect the seats from the dogs, etc.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Beltane said:


> Oh wow! He DOES cook! An apron would be great! Thanks so much for mentioning that!



I would think an apron, mitt, and couple potholders would make a nice gift.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm glad this thread got re-animated. Brings up all kinds of ideas for what to make for the men. any kind of fabric, eh? The car quilt, in something easy to wash because we all KNOW they'll use it to lay on when they have to crawl under the car to check for an oil leak  would be great. need something to cover up with when I'm trying to sleep on a long trip during the summer when he's got the airconditioner turned on full blast.

going to have to figure out how to make a good solid heat resistant mitt


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I have used old demin jeans to make a quilt for the car.. it is really heavy and wears well,,no problem for dogs, kids and goofy greasy husbands to be on..and would be a life saver if ever I got stranded at night.. it is really warm..


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Apron...awesome idea!!!

I too made pillow cases and sent them to my son and his bunk mate in Oki...they loved em and so did the female Marines, so I had to send them some too...Digital cammy pillow cases.

P.S. There is no such thing as "was a Marine" it's "Once a Marine ALWAYS a Marine" Ooh Rah!!! ~lol~


----------

